# Best prop for 2014 Yamaha 25 hp



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

To be used on a 2014 Glades Skiff


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Powertec SRA 3 your choice of pitch


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Interested in more info on this as well. Help selecting pitch without having a current prop to compare to would be appreciated. Mostly running with 2 guys, trolling motor, battery, and cooler. I’m not super worried about top speed but I’m not sure if dropping all the way down to an 11 pitch is the right choice.


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

I run a power tech 10 pitch with a ton of cup with good results.... also running motor way up in the water column [prop shaft almost flush with bottom of hull .]] Jackplate with 4in set back....


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

2stk.....


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

DONAGHUE said:


> I run a power tech 10 pitch with a ton of cup with good results.... also running motor way up in the water column [prop shaft almost flush with bottom of hull .]] Jackplate with 4in set back....


Thanks for the reply. I have 2” extra set back and the bottom of the hull level with the top of the bullet. Think I’ll try the 11 pitch with extra cup and see how high I can raise the motor. Do you have any issues blowing out when running in a chop or turning?


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

When the prop is fresh I can leave JP all the way up most conditions.... prop will over time will slip in heavy chop with wear..... usually can get prop reworked three times before becoming a paper weight.... bare bones Gordon Ambush....


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

I tried an 11p, 12p and stuck with the 10p heavy cup.... good luck....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I had spear glades x with 25 2sk yamaha n used the sra 3 12, on a jack 19"high. Turned 5850, ran for 4 years. Motor was modified, probably 30+ hp.


----------

